# Ideal strength ratio between Chest v Back / Bicep v Tricep anyone?



## Batesy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I am not a competetive BB or anything like that but I am serious about my training and want to achieve/maintain a balanced physique.

I often wonder (but never found any answers so far) what is considered to be the ideal strength ratio of Chest to Back and Bi to Tri..?

By this I mean, is there any kind of recommended or generally accepted figure (in terms of max weight) for opposing exercises?

Examples:


If you can bench XXX kilos then you should be able to Row / Pull Down XXX kilos.

Same for the upper Arms - If you can Curl XX kilos then you should be able to Push Down XX kilos.

I have found (more than once) a ratio for the Legs (extensions : curls) which states that the ideal balance is being able to curl 60% of your max extension.

Anyone know of any similar figures or want to offer an informed suggestion?

(I know individual stats will vary widely, it's not so much what you are doing I'm interested in it's what you should be doing, the anatomical science of it)

can anyone help?

cheers,

Batesy


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Difficult one that mate.

The back is a larger surface area than the chest so it's difficult to measure. simlarly triceps are larger than biceps.

I would measure it by your own achievements and measure your progress over time. This will be the best guide.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

I doubt if there is any ideal ratio because everybody is built differently and has different metabolisms so people are naturally going to be better at certain exercises/muscle groups than others. There is a bodybuilder called Shawn Allen who has the biggest shoulders i have ever seen, he can shoulder press some serious weight...a lot more compared to what he can with other body parts, if you are worried about one particular muscle lagging in strength or size then make that muscle group a priority and adapt your training schedule around it. I dunno...i cant really answer the question either but just monitor and adjust.


----------



## Batesy (Mar 21, 2006)

Cheers guys,

Not the answer to the question I was hoping but after an unsuccessful quest so far I wasn't expecting to get a definitive answer.

However what you've said is very consistent with the answers of others, so this actually does seem to be THE answer to the question after all.

Yep, everyone's different, you got what you got, do your best with it and if you feel like some groups / muscles need to be stronger or look bigger then target them in the training.

That's exactly what I'm doing at the moment with the Delts (medial and especially rear) and the long head of the Tri's and a bit more than usual to work the Lats.

cheers lads,

Batesy


----------

